# It ain't over till the fat lady sings = Τίποτα δεν έχει τελειώσει. Θα τελειώσει όταν θα τελειώσει.



## nickel (May 31, 2011)

Ο αγγλικός ιδιωματισμός έχει πολύ μικρότερη ιστορία απ' ό,τι νόμιζα.

It ain't over till (or until) the fat lady sings is a colloquialism, essentially meaning that one should not assume the outcome of some activity (e.g.: a sports game) until it has actually finished, similar to a common proverb. It is a perception of Grand Opera, typically overweight sopranos, and perhaps Brünnhilde's final aria from _Die Walküre_ or _Götterdämmerung_.

It is a common expression in sports reporting and everyday situations to mean, "it's not over until it's over," similar to the 16th century saying "don't count your chickens before they hatch" (but with opposite connotations).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_ain't_over_'til_the_fat_lady_sings

This saying was created by the American sports commentator Dan Cook in 1975 (or, according to some authorities, 1976), while commenting on a basketball game, to mean that the result could change at any time right up to the end of the game, an elaboration on “it ain’t over till it's over”. The saying became popular in sporting circles, and gained wider currency in 1982 when it was used in an advertising campaign by the Baltimore Orioles baseball team, which showed a large aggressive-looking Valkyrie over the caption “She ain't sung yet”. Although Cook is credited with the expression, similar expressions were already current, including “Church ain't out till the fat lady sings”, which would explain why it caught on so quickly.
_Penguin Dictionary of Clichés_​
Βαλκυρίες στο πρώτο βιντεάκι εδώ (η Βρουγχίλδη μπαίνει στο 7:30).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2011)

Στα αθλητικά, είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένη η κατά λέξη απόδοση: *μέχρι να τραγουδήσει η χοντρή κυρία*. Έχω μάλιστα την εντύπωση ότι την π*ρωτοχρησιμοποίησε* ο Ελληνοαμερικάνος μπασκετμπολίστας του Ολυμπιακού *Στιβ Γιατζόγλου* τη δεκαετία του 1970, μεταφράζοντάς τη φράση κατά λέξη.


----------



## Cadmian (May 31, 2011)

Η κυρία είναι μάλλον αχρείαστη στην ελληνική βερσιόν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2012)

Έλα, Κριστίν:

"You know, it's not over until the fat lady sings, as the saying goes," Ms Lagarde told reporters when asked if she expected a deal to be forged at the meeting next week in Brussels. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-Not-over-in-Greece-until-fat-lady-sings.html

Και με την κατά λέξη μετάφραση από τα ΜΜΕ θα αρχίσουν τώρα οι Έλληνες να αναρωτιούνται ποια χοντρή κυρία περιμένουμε να τραγουδήσει...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έλα, Κριστίν:
> 
> "You know, it's not over until the fat lady sings, as the saying goes," Ms Lagarde told reporters when asked if she expected a deal to be forged at the meeting next week in Brussels.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-Not-over-in-Greece-until-fat-lady-sings.html
> ...


Την άκουσα πριν από λίγο στις ειδήσεις και έκανα την ίδια σκέψη.


----------

